# old terra cotta repair



## hammersmith (Jul 30, 2010)

Whats the procedure for tying into old terra cotta? I am trying to make the best out of what appears to be many bad repairs and alteration made to a stub off the old main where it leaves the ground and heads to the roof.
The iron was positioned over the old clay and concrete cast in a big ball all around, roots got in,fail. I have already removed all that and done a proper no hub drop using new iron but am concerned about the rest of the line. The type of pipe is a fairly tight fitting hub that doesn't have any sign of cementous sealer or tar. The replaced line ties to the main about ten feet away. Its easy to understand why no one wanted to fix it as it runs under the sidewalk and fenceline. Is it normal to see this? I can wiggle the joint and there is leakage from the line, laundry room. All other waste ties to the other line.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

How about an intro?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Is this in the newer part of Rome? Because I know in the older areas they used lead piping.


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

Call your local plumbing contractor, he will know what to do:thumbsup:


----------



## hammersmith (Jul 30, 2010)

Are we having a problem with our professional behavior today? Not here to play.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=connecting+terra+cotta+pipe


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hammersmith said:


> Whats the procedure for tying into old terra cotta? I am trying to make the best out of what appears to be many bad repairs and alteration made to a stub off the old main where it leaves the ground and heads to the roof.
> The iron was positioned over the old clay and concrete cast in a big ball all around, roots got in,fail. I have already removed all that and done a proper no hub drop using new iron but am concerned about the rest of the line. The type of pipe is a fairly tight fitting hub that doesn't have any sign of cementous sealer or tar. The replaced line ties to the main about ten feet away. Its easy to understand why no one wanted to fix it as it runs under the sidewalk and fenceline. Is it normal to see this? I can wiggle the joint and there is leakage from the line, laundry room. All other waste ties to the other line.


 

What exactly is a "piping designer"?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

hammersmith said:


> Are we having a problem with our professional behavior today? Not here to play.


All work and no play makes Hammer Smith a dull boy. You will get better answers if you head to http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ and post an intro. Tell us how long you have been a plumber, what type of plumbing you been doing. Copper or Pex? flate rate or T&M.. let us get to know what kind of plumber you are. Then you will get some straight answers.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

hammersmith said:


> Are we having a problem with our professional behavior today? Not here to play.


 
in 

your head


wordplay, figure it out, watch this too, its funny


----------

